# Help! Villager on my island is in boxes, why can't my friend invite him?



## Bulbamander (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey guys,

So Phil is leaving my island and he's currently in boxes. My friend came over to try and invite him to her island, but it didn't work. Phil is her favourite all time villager so I want to make this work.

She does not yet have the campsite and Residential Services just opened today. She's completed the 3 plot project and there are sold signs on the plots.

Does she have to have invited the campsite villager first before she can invite another villager from another player's island ? I know they are your default 6th villager, but it was my understanding you could still invite a new villager from another player's island but they join the "queue" and then become the 7th villager.

TL; DR Do you have to have 6 villagers living in your town before you can invite a 7th?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 9, 2020)

There are sold signs on the 3 plots, therefore they are already taken and your friend has no open slots to take in any villagers.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 9, 2020)

Since no villagers will appear on Nook Miles Ticket Islands after you invite the 3 plot villagers and until you get your first campsite villager, it seems likely. I feel so bad...


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 9, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> There are sold signs on the 3 plots, therefore they are already taken and your friend has no open slots to take in any villagers.



I've seen this come up before, but I thought that you could still invite a villager before placing a plot and then they will move in after you have placed the plot. Do you always have to have a plot down and available before the option to invite a new villager from a player becomes available?


----------



## aibo (Apr 9, 2020)

Bulbamander said:


> I've seen this come up before, but I thought that you could still invite a villager before placing a plot and then they will move in after you have placed the plot. Do you always have to have a plot down and available before the option to invite a new villager from a player becomes available?


This is my experience, yes. Villagers in boxes will only move if you have a plot free. However, I've accidentally picked up villagers from my friends by building plots and visiting islands after a villager has moved out.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

I think your friends only option is to time travel to invite the campsite villager and then build the 7th plot


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 9, 2020)

Breath Mint said:


> I think your friends only option is to time travel to invite the campsite villager and then build the 7th plot



That is what she is doing now. 
Thank you all!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bulbamander said:


> That is what she is doing now.
> Thank you all!


I'm glad everything is working out!


----------

